# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Montego Bay Hotel?

## Papa Georgie

We want to leave Negril on the Friday before the 
Reggae Marathon (to avoid it) and stay in MoBay overnight
and catch a Saturday flight home to the US.

We're thinking of Doctor's Cave Hotel.
Any experience with this place.

Any suggestions...we want to be on the hip strip.

Thanks in advance.

Papa Georgie

----------


## poolguywindsor

Stayed there in 1991, but I am sure there has been changes since then. lol There is also Toby,s, and Royal Decameron on the strip.

----------


## Captain Oil

Try skyauction.com .................. a few years ago we scored a one night stay for $19 per night per person at a small all-inclusive near Dr. Cave Beach ........ booze and food inclued at $19 per ................. used to be the old Jack Tar resort ....... not sure of the name currently .................. worth a look

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I haven't stayed at Doctor's Cave, but I stayed at the Gloustershire Hotel, nearby and liked it. A friend that stayed both places said the Gloustershire is nicer.  Toby's is nicer, yet... but it is about 2 minutes walk to the hip strip. I think it's the best value of the 2 I've stayed at.

----------


## sherryinva

The last couple of times I was in MoBay, Gloustershire was closed down. I'm not sure if they're planning on reopening. I have stayed at Doctors Cave and it's alright. Nothing spectacular, but clean and comfy enough. 
Jack Tar is now Decameron. It's an all inclusive. Another option is Wexford. It's alright. Between doctor's cave and wexford, I'd go with Doctor's Cave.

----------


## The Chooch

I stayed there in 09 overnight due to an early morning flight out of Mobay.....Good location, rooms, Pool & hot tub a little run 
down but it's right across the street from Dr.'s cave beach and on the hip strip.  They also have a cool sports bar. And being on
the strip it's a little noisy, akin to staying in NYC or a city.

----------


## The Chooch

I also stayed at Coral Cliffs Casino overnight (same early flight)... I like CCC better cuz of the casino and its across from 
Margaritaville !!!

----------


## Marko

stayed at Toby's and Wexford Court.........both will fit the bill.......
personally mi would take whatever was the least expensive....

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## biggbxguy

THE JAMAICA GRANDIOSA!!!! its on the top road but it is  pure elegance for pesant prices!!!!! Mr Urskin runs a great hotel!!!

----------


## Ratty2141

Anyone tried the "new' Goucestershire Hotel? Also, the B&B "Polkeriis" is fantastic!

----------


## IRIEchic

> Anyone tried the "new' Goucestershire Hotel? Also, the B&B "Polkeriis" is fantastic!


I just came back 2wks ago staying at Gloucesteshire hotel very nice stay!

----------

